# ipod interface for 2004 pathfinder



## radbrad (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a stock bose cd player in my 04 pathfinder and I want to hard wire up my ipod. I have tried the fm transmitters and they sound horrible. Does anyone know if this can be done and how to do it. Im hoping to not have to buy a new head unit. Thanks


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

This is your best (and maybe only) bet...

http://www.pac-audio.com/instructions/AAI-NIS2.pdf


----------



## radbrad (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you happen to know where I can buy this adapter? I live in Canada?


----------



## AKSnowman (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah thats a good question.........I have an 06 Pathfinder w/o bose is there anything I can do to add an Ipod interface with the stock radio?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

AKSnowman said:


> Yeah thats a good question.........I have an 06 Pathfinder w/o bose is there anything I can do to add an Ipod interface with the stock radio?


Do you still have the 6-CD changer, or the single-disc player?


----------



## AKSnowman (Feb 23, 2007)

I only have the single disc player........I read that I can only do it with the 6 disc changer. but i was hoping there was a way around it. I was also thinkin of the Harmon Kardon Ipod interface and hard wiring that in as well.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 26, 2007)

I rode in my friends g-35, and he had a ipod thing he got from mp3yourcar.com he said it works with most nissan/infinitis.

sounded pretty good, and from what he said the only thing he didnt like was it did not show the information on his display.

word up


----------

